# Dog food nutrition



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been looking at dog foods lately in preperation for the GWP puppy in June. I've had labs and chesapeakes in the past and they eat anything (literally) and I just want to make sure I am feeding the best food to to a higher octane dog. I don't want to have a battle of black gold vs. pro-plan vs. hi-standard so I wont list the names. But, I would like to hear about peoples experiences. I've read through past threads and see some people think balck gold is poison and others love it. I've talked to several people who feed pro-plan and really like it. Anyway I want to look at this from purely a nutritional stand point. These are the High performance brands in no particular order and there analysis. Most of them are meat first products with corn meal and other additives.

Brand Protien Fat Fiber Moisture
A 27 15 4 12
B 23 16 4 10
C 26 18 3.5 12
D 27 15 4 12
E 26 16 3 12

Here are some others that are not high performance.

F 21 12 4 10
G 21 10 4 12
H 21 10 4.5 12

I notice the High performance are higher in fat content, what is the reason for this? Also what other ingredients should I be looking for? Some have Omega 3 and 6 and others don't, A few have glucosamine. Should I be worried about having these in the dogs diet.

So the two main questions I have are what of the foods listed would you pick and why?
Also what else would you take into consideration?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I notice the High performance are higher in fat content, what is the reason for this?


Fat is broken down into glucose, which equates to sustained energy for the dog. The harder and longer the dog works, the more glucose it needs. That's the reason sled dogs on the Iditarod get raw meat and blubber from seals or whales. Those dogs need as much fat (glucose) as possible to perform their task. Protein is what helps the dog rebuild tissue (like muscles broken down from exercise). I'd say a 30/20 blend is too rich for most wirehairs. These dogs tend to metabolize like Labs. They'll get fat in a hurry if you let 'em.

Of the options you listed and without knowing the ingredients, I'd feed option C first. I would not feed blends F, G, or H if you plan to hunt this dog quite a bit. I'm also a fan of staying on the same feed year round. Really, just find something that agrees with your dog and stick with it.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

It all depends on what you do with the dog and how often. I feed pups 24/20 or 30/20, pups being 4 or so months and older. 
Winter time it has to be red meat base food, 24/20.... Summer I will change it up to a 30/20 chicken base or to a 26/18...
Key is if you run or work a dog enough you can't get them fat... They sit in a kennel, just pictures of dog food make them fat!

I've feed a lot of different brands of dog food, some better than others but for the most part they all have pretty good feed. The only one I would never feed again is the Diamond.... Had dogs(all of them) chit through a screen door at a good 100 paces! 

I am feeding Hi-Standard, It has done me well throuhg hunting season and winter this year. Dogs looked really good and had a layer of fat to them. If money is no problem for ya... Pro-Plan is the way to go for ya. I have liked it, but in my opinion I have not got anymore spark, coats or anything to justfy the higher price. But I also say it is a **** good grub!
As far as Black Gold, I loved the stuff for the better part of twn years an never had a problem, still never had a problem when things got rough with them. But the price just turned me away. I also heard (seen some too) of some bad nasty bags of food..... But I also heard they stood up and returned money too....
I also in cold hard hunting times will feet red meat. Then sled dogs don't get all the glory! Need to see how the whale blubber will do when I land me one of them someday!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello Truemule, Birddogger is right. Fat = energy. With that said it becomes probably the most important number for the hunting dog or professional athlete. That is what they are, pro athlete's. The amount depends on the amount of training and hunting. Just like a body builder they also need branched chain amino acid to rebuild and develop. This is why the first ingredient should be meat based. The type of food does matter! Go to my web page http://www.calicooutfitter.com in my links and read the link on dog food. It is a great study. I only touched on some of these aspects. Keep asking and keep reading and google it. That's the way to learn.
Most everyone knows I feed Arkat dog food. My homework, this company make ALL of their own food out of their Own AIB certified plant. It is not a recipe someone copied off another label. Speaking of there numbers(labels) They have there own on site lab and designed each food purposely,24-18, 30-20, 27-17. That's why mixing dog foods is not a good idea. Whole nother topic.
Most importantly, just find a dog food you and your dog likes. One more thing, just because someone didn't have good luck with a particular dog food, take it with a grain of salt. There are alot of factors (fed to much, dogs metabolisem, nervous dog, worms, stress, on and on) as to why it didn't work. Anyway, This is my thought. Good luck and God bless Randy


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate the information. I will try to look at your website a little later Randy. Thanks again for the information. Keep it coming if you think of anything else that would help.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

truemule said:


> Thanks for the replies. I appreciate the information. I will try to look at your website a little later Randy. Thanks again for the information. Keep it coming if you think of anything else that would help.


FYI, He will be eating Pro-Plan until the day you take him home :wink:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> FYI, He will be eating Pro-Plan until the day you take him home


There you go, truemule. I would stick with Pro-Plan for awhile. It's hard on the dog's stomache to switch foods. He'll get the runs or worse until he acclimates to the new food. Anyone who plans to house train a pup should DEFINITELY stick to the food it's used to. If not, it's = _/O


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Donnerhund GWPs said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies. I appreciate the information. I will try to look at your website a little later Randy. Thanks again for the information. Keep it coming if you think of anything else that would help.
> ...


Thanks Thunder Dog AKA Donnerhund, I remembered that from when we talked. By the way thanks for letting the kids hang out for a minute, they think your son is awesome.

I planned on keeping him on PropPlan at least until he is 8 months to a year old. I have a good freind I work with who also feeds pro plan and is very happy with it. I may decide to stay with pro plan long term. I just want to educate myself so I know what my dog will be eating.

Thanks again,


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Interesting, I noted that the ProPlan contains glucosamine as you mentioned above. I like this. I take it myself for bad knees.
When I picked up the PP puppy, I saw that it does not contain glucosamine. Just an observation. I guess they assume the youngsters don't need it..... probably true.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Donnerhund GWPs said:


> Interesting, I noted that the ProPlan contains glucosamine as you mentioned above. I like this. I take it myself for bad knees.
> When I picked up the PP puppy, I saw that it does not contain glucosamine. Just an observation. I guess they assume the youngsters don't need it..... probably true.


Yeah I picked up on the glucosamine because my wife uses it. I wondered if it was to help with hip displasia. I was told that Omega 3 and 6 were also good to have but that was buy a dog food salesman so I don't know how much i can trust that.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Glucosamine- when do people start needing joint relief? When they get old, right? Same thing with dogs. You wouldn't feed a supplement like that to your kids. Puppies definitely shouldn't need it. 
Omega 3 and 6- help to reduce triglycerides, heart rate, blood pressure, arthritis, atherosclerosis, vascular disease, etc. Again, when do you need this stuff? As you age. The need for Omega 6 is seriously questionable. Omega 3 probably not until you're older.

Remember, dogs have been around a heckuva lot longer than supplements in dog feeds. Did dogs used to die without these additives? No. The dogs we had when I was a kid lived to be 14, 15, and 17. They ate nothing but Dog Chow their whole lives and had as much get up and go as any dog you could find.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Glucosamine- when do people start needing joint relief? When they get old, right? Same thing with dogs. You wouldn't feed a supplement like that to your kids. Puppies definitely shouldn't need it.
> Omega 3 and 6- help to reduce triglycerides, heart rate, blood pressure, arthritis, atherosclerosis, vascular disease, etc. Again, when do you need this stuff? As you age. The need for Omega 6 is seriously questionable. Omega 3 probably not until you're older.


 This is true BUT, things like atherosclerosis, arthritis, and other dieases all take years to show any symtoptoms and are a combination of many things so wouldn't preventative care be better?



> Remember, dogs have been around a heckuva lot longer than supplements in dog feeds. Did dogs used to die without these additives? No. The dogs we had when I was a kid lived to be 14, 15, and 17. They ate nothing but Dog Chow their whole lives and had as much get up and go as any dog you could find.


This is a good point also, this has crossed my mind while I look into this and have had questions. Is all this just marketing for new dog foods? I think some of it is, I'm just trying to wade through the information so i can make the best and most informed decision.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> This is true BUT, things like atherosclerosis, arthritis, and other dieases all take years to show any symtoptoms and are a combination of many things so wouldn't preventative care be better?


I get that. Let's be real, though. Who would give their toddler glucosamine and omega 3 pills?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > This is true BUT, things like atherosclerosis, arthritis, and other dieases all take years to show any symtoptoms and are a combination of many things so wouldn't preventative care be better?
> 
> 
> I get that. Let's be real, though. Who would give their toddler glucosamine and omega 3 pills?


No I wouldn't. I had this same thought after I posted. I wonder if thats why its not in the puppy food like DHund mentioned. I also wonder if starting them on these types of food after growth plates have fused (18mo -2years) prolong life or put off hip, joint, and heart diseases. But, like you said my boyhood dogs lived 12-16 years without these foods.

I geuss its like thinking of the dog like family. Even though I don't give my children vitamins or anything. I make sure they get homemade real food almost every day, with as much variety as possible. I teach them the value of a healthy diet an try not to feed them to much fast food. I want the dog to have the best food available.


----------

